# seersucker



## cornculapte

Există vreun echivalent în limba română?

*Seersucker* is a thin, all-cotton fabric,  commonly striped or checkered, used to make clothing for spring and  summer wear. (sursă: Wikipedia)


----------



## farscape

Mi se pare că există acest material şi în România - nu-i cunosc denumirea tehnică, dar mi s-a explicat că este o "ţesătură/material gofrat/ă din bumbac"

Later,


----------



## cornculapte

Mersi farscape.


----------



## hersko1

Poate doar "pânză uşoară" ?


----------

